# ROLE CALL - CSCA Shallotte casting tournament March 16.17,18



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Who's coming to cast? It is a great chance to knock the cobwebs the old casting gear. For fishermen who are "on the fence" about casting... come on down. I guarantee that you will have fun and most likely learn some technique tips that will improve your distance.

Let's cast.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in, cob webs and all.

Robert


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

me to


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Looks like we're gonne get a lot of casts....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yup... This ought to be interesting. I am guaranteed to finish in the top 10 for sure!!!!! LOL

Robert


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks pretty good to me. Three responses and three 800 ft casters. I remember just a few years back only 4 people in the states had attained that length under tournament conditions. I'll see you out there......


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Glad you're feeling better Wayne. See ya saturday.


----------

